# Linksys WRT54GL als Switch für LAN/WLAN



## Apokalypsos (7. Mai 2012)

*Linksys WRT54GL als Switch für LAN/WLAN*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

eins vorab, ich bin ein Netzwerk-Noob.

Folgendes: Ich zapfe per DLAN die Fritzbox meines Vaters an. Jetzt möchte ich, zwecks WLAN, o.g. Router dazwischenschalten, um auch WLAN nutzen zu können. Aber ich bekomms nicht gebacken, auch Internetrecherechen haben mich nicht ans Ziel geführt.

Kann mir BITTE jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben, am besten mit Screenshots, damit ich das zum laufen bekommen? Ich bin echt verzweifelt!


----------



## Chron-O-John (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linksys WRT54GL als Switch für LAN/WLAN*

Hmmm.. seltsam, dass dir noh keiner geantwortet hat.

Also: 

Erst einmal DHCP beim Router ausschalten und dem Router manuell eine IP-Adresse aus der Rage zuweisen, die du zuhause verwendest (hoffe du bist nich so n00big, dasst weißt, was ich meine )

dann (nach dem Reboot) eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen DLAN und Router herstellen (*nicht* über den WAN-Port). Das wars im Prinzip schon - wlan verschlüsselung nicht vergessen.

Kannst mich auch gerne über skype anschreiben -> siehe mein Profil


----------

